# stingray bait?



## itsme (Jan 5, 2003)

Can stingrays be used as cut bait? For some reason it just doesn't seem like it would be any good.


----------



## TRIGGERFISH (May 21, 2001)

Last year a couple of guys on the board were asking the same question and were told that sharks would take stingrays(cut bait) and a very good crab bait.


----------



## Backlash87 (Jan 5, 2003)

I think cutting up sting rays in some areas are illegal. sk8's on the other hand....


----------



## Casted-Away (Jan 7, 2003)

yes cutting up sting rays are illeagal in some areas but i have heard that the do make very very good bates.


----------



## Backlash87 (Jan 5, 2003)

I wouldn't cut up a sting ray b/c there cool and they shouldn'g be cut up in my opinions. BUT sk8's should be cut up, prob better bait anyway.


----------



## skunked (Jun 4, 2001)

Just read a story about a couple of scientist whom watched a hammerhead attack and use it's head to literaly "hammer" a ray into the bottom, then held it down with it's head and mucnhed the wings like eating the head off a choclate bunny. So I guess that sharks do eat rays. The same report told of a mature hammerhead that was seen to have no fewer than 97 stingray stings in it head. But still wouldn't use ray for bait. Might make good live bait but how would you hook it?


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings all!

Yup, sharks love 'em! The New Jersey Aquarium keeps their skates and rays in a seperate tank. The big sand tiger kept eating them up in the main tank!


----------

